# مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟



## love2be (11 يوليو 2008)

*مشكلة الحب 
كثير منا يقع فى الحب ولا يستطيع ان يتحكم فى مشاعره تجاه الطرف الأخر وزى مبيقولوا الحب اعمى 
لكن المشكلة الأكبر ان المسلم يحب مسيحية او المسيحى يحب مسلمة 
 و عندى بعض الأسئلة سأعرضها عليكم واريد رؤية ارئكم ووجهات نظركم ومحاولة وضع حلول لها مع مراعاة الطرفين سواء الولد او البنت


ماذا تفعل اذا احببت مسيحية ؟
ماذا تفعل اذا احببت مسلمة ؟
ماذا تفعلي اذا احببتى مسلم ؟ 
ماذا تفعلى اذا احببتى مسيحى ؟*​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

اى شركة للنور مع الظلمة​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2008)

*الاسئلة دى مش حيوية خالص*
*لأن الحب من المفهوم المسيحى هو اللى بيجمعة ربنا*
*وزى ما قالت اختنا ميرنا ان مافيش شركة مع النور*
*وبلتالى يبقى صعب اوى انك تلاقى حد بيحب حد حب عاطفى بيكون مش على دينة*
*انا معاكى اة فى حالات*
*بس دى بتكون استثنائية وبتكون مرفوضة تماما *
*جايز بلنسبة للأسلام عادى *
*لكن بلنسبلنا احنا مش عادى *
*دة بنتكلل برباط قدس واحد وبنكون مزفوفين بلسما قبل الارض*
*وروحنا بترتبط ببعض روح واحدة *
*الناس التانية الى بيكون ليها حالات استثنائية وتحب مسلم *
*ولا يحب مسلمة دى *
*اولا بيرجع لأهمالة وبيكون بعيد عن ربنا*
*لأن اللى بيحط ربنا قدامة فى كل حاجة بيعملها *
*غلطاتة بتبقى محدودة جدا*
*وردا على سؤال حضرتك*
*ماذا تفعل اذا احببت مسلمة ؟*
*لا يمكن هتحصل علشان انا عارف ان فى عقل وظروف واختيارات مناسبة *
*وطلاما فى عقل واعى محفوظ من الافكار الشريرة دى اكيد براجع نفسى مليسون مرة لأنى هلاقى المنطق الطبيعى بيقول انة ماينفعش*
*وانا مش هدى لنفسى الفرصة دى اصلا*
*شكرا اختى العزيزة واسف على تعليقى الطويل دة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

*


love2be قال:



مشكلة الحب 
كثير منا يقع فى الحب ولا يستطيع ان يتحكم فى مشاعره تجاه الطرف الأخر وزى مبيقولوا الحب اعمى 
لكن المشكلة الأكبر ان المسلم يحب مسيحية او المسيحى يحب مسلمة 
 و عندى بعض الأسئلة سأعرضها عليكم واريد رؤية ارئكم ووجهات نظركم ومحاولة وضع حلول لها مع مراعاة الطرفين سواء الولد او البنت


ماذا تفعل اذا احببت مسيحية ؟
ماذا تفعل اذا احببت مسلمة ؟
ماذا تفعلي اذا احببتى مسلم ؟ 
ماذا تفعلى اذا احببتى مسيحى ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أن تحب شخص لهو معناه إنك تحب مبادئه وأخلاقياته وليس شكله وتكوينه الجسمانى
ومبادئ المسيحية تتعارض مع مبادئ الإسلام
فالمسيحية تدعو للمحبة وبذل الذات من أجل الأخرين وتؤمن بالسيد المسيح كإله فادى ومخلص ولا تؤمن بمحمد كرسول مرسل من قبل الله, بل تؤمن به كنبي كاذب
والإسلام يدعو للبغضة والقتال والشهوة الجسدية ولا يؤمن بالسيد المسيح كفادى وإله, بل كنبي مرسل من الله ودرجته كنبي أقل من محمد
فهل سيؤمن المسيحي أو المسيحية بمبادئ المسلم المسلمة أو المسلم, كلا بالطبع
أما إن كان الإعجاب جسدانيا, فحينئذ لا نطلق عليه حب, بل نسميه بأسمه الحقيقي "شهوة"*


----------



## love2be (11 يوليو 2008)

*يا جماعة انتم خرجتم عن الموضوع و الأخ (صوت صارخ) تطرف بالموضوع الى جانب اخر اذكرك اننا فى ركن الشبابيات 

وبعدين لو اعتبرناها حالات استثنائية مطلوب مننا  نهملها 

و بعدين انا بتكلم على حاجة بتحصل وبتحصل كتير 

مطلوب مناقشة و محاولة التوصل الى حل*​


----------



## love2be (11 يوليو 2008)

ملحوظة انا اسمى محمود


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يوليو 2008)

حب بين مسيحي ومسلمة او مسيحية ومسلم 

اكبر مشكلة من كل الجوانب 
الدينية والجتماعية و........الخ 
اعتقد حب غير مستمر بين الطرفين مهما كان حقيقي لاختلاف الاديان والعاداة والتقاليد

شكرا على الموضوع 

تحياتي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

*


love2be قال:



يا جماعة انتم خرجتم عن الموضوع و الأخ (صوت صارخ) تطرف بالموضوع الى جانب اخر اذكرك اننا فى ركن الشبابيات 
 وبعدين لو اعتبرناها حالات استثنائية مطلوب مننا  نهملها 
و بعدين انا بتكلم على حاجة بتحصل وبتحصل كتير 
مطلوب مناقشة و محاولة التوصل الى حل​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهل الشبابيات لا تخضع للقواعد والأصول
هناك فرق بين الحب والشهوة
الحب: هو أن تؤمن بكل ما يؤمن به من تحبه
الشهوة: هو أن تريد من تشتهيه مهما كانت عيوب من تشتهيه
لذا ينبغي أن نسمي كل الاشياء بمسمياتها الحقيقية
على فكره يا أخ محمود, توقيعك مخالف لقوانين المنتدى وعليك أن تغيره *


----------



## love2be (12 يوليو 2008)

*



			وهل الشبابيات لا تخضع للقواعد والأصول
هناك فرق بين الحب والشهوة
الحب: هو أن تؤمن بكل ما يؤمن به من تحبه
الشهوة: هو أن تريد من تشتهيه مهما كانت عيوب من تشتهيه
لذا ينبغي أن نسمي كل الاشياء بمسمياتها الحقيقية
على فكره يا أخ محمود, توقيعك مخالف لقوانين المنتدى وعليك أن تغيره
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



اولا _ لست انا من صنف اقسام هذا المنتدى واتباعا منى لسياسة النظام فى المنتدى اناقش كل شئ فى قسمه الخاص به 
ثانيا _ اما عن الحب و الشهوة انا اتحدث عن الحب لا الشهوة فالشهوة تطلق على الغرائز البهيمية فالحب يأتى دون تخطيط 
فهل رأيت شخص يقول انا هحب البنت دى بكرة او هحبها الساعة كذا او اليوم الفلانى ؟ لا طبعا

اما عن التوقيع 
فالدين لله و الوطن للجميع  *​


----------



## love2be (12 يوليو 2008)

*اولا _اتباعا منى لسياسة  النظام المتبعة فى المنتدى انشر كل موضوع فى قسمة الخاص به 
ثانيا _ اما عن الحب و الشهوة  انا اتحدث عن الحب بمعناه الراقى لا الشهوة فكما تعلمنا ان لفظ الشهوة يطلق على الغرائز البهيمية 
ثالثا _اما عن التوقيع 


  فالدين لله و الوطن للجميع​*


----------



## love2be (12 يوليو 2008)

*نريد حلول اعرضوا حلول​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

[/quote] اما عن الحب و الشهوة  انا اتحدث عن الحب بمعناه الراقى لا الشهوة فكما تعلمنا ان لفظ الشهوة يطلق على الغرائز البهيمية 
[/quote]
*
دعنى أسألك سؤال
لو أحببت فتاة مسيحية, وهى إسلاميا تعتبر كافرة, فهل ستدرس مسيحيتها وتؤمن بما تؤمن به تلك الفتاة إكراما لحبك لها

أما عن توقيعك, فسنتخذ إجراء ضدك لعدم احترامك لقوانين المنتدى, فنعمة الإسلام التى تدعيها يمكنك أن تنعم بها فى بيتكم وليس فى بيتنا *


----------



## love2be (12 يوليو 2008)

ولما لا يحدث العكس ؟
انت لم تفهم وجهة نظرى 
فأنا ان احببت مسيحية  فقد احببت شخصيتها و اخلاقها و تعاملها معى وهى ايضا ستبادلنى نفس الشعور 



> أما عن توقيعك, فسنتخذ إجراء ضدك لعدم احترامك لقوانين المنتدى, فنعمة الإسلام التى تدعيها يمكنك أن تنعم بها فى بيتكم وليس فى بيتنا




اديك قولت انا فى بيتكم فأين هى حقوق الضيف المفروض تحترم ضيفك اللى بيزورك ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*



> ولما لا يحدث العكس ؟


*ولماذا لا يحدث ما ذكرته لك*


> فأنا ان احببت مسيحية فقد احببت شخصيتها و اخلاقها و تعاملها معى وهى ايضا ستبادلنى نفس الشعور



*المسيحية,الحقيقية, تؤمن بإلوهية السيد المسيح, وبأن محمد نبي كاذب, فكيف ستحبها وهي تؤمن بذلك *



> اديك قولت انا فى بيتكم فأين هى حقوق الضيف المفروض تحترم ضيفك اللى بيزورك



*وكيف تحترم ضيف لا يراعي أصول الضيافة*


----------



## love2be (13 يوليو 2008)

*و انا شخصيا لا اؤمن بألوهية انسان 




			وكيف تحترم ضيف لا يراعي أصول الضيافة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

و ما هى اصول الضيافة بالنسبة اليك ؟
انا لم اؤذى احد 

ثالثا_ 
ان احببتنى مسيحية فهى ايضا احبت رجلا ذو شخصية و مبادئ و قيم 



انت حولت الموضوع الى نقاش دينى  ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

*يا محمود نحن لا نفصل بين مسيحيتنا وحياتنا ونحن كمسيحين مرفوض عندنا  هذا النوع من الحب من كل النواحى لانه غير مسموح أيضا أن  يؤدى للزواج كنهاية مشروووعه لاى علاقة حب .
 وأعتقد أن ذلك يحق لنا كما ترفضون انتم أى علاقة حب  ما بين اى مسلمه  ومسيحى على عكس انه من المسموح أن يتزوج اى مسلم من مسيحيه والاسباب معروفه  ​*.


----------



## love2be (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

*


Dona Nabil قال:



يا محمود نحن لا نفصل بين مسيحيتنا وحياتنا ونحن كمسيحين مرفوض عندنا  هذا النوع من الحب من كل النواحى لانه غير مسموح أيضا أن  يؤدى للزواج كنهاية مشروووعه لاى علاقة حب .
 وأعتقد أن ذلك يحق لنا كما ترفضون انتم أى علاقة حب  ما بين اى مسلمه  ومسيحى على عكس انه من المسموح أن يتزوج اى مسلم من مسيحيه والاسباب معروفه  ​.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اخت dona انا اعلم انه مرفوض عندكم و لكنى طرحت مشكلة قائمة بالفعل و تحدث فأنا عندما كنت فى الجامعة كان لدى اصدقاء لديهم هذه المشكلة  
المطوب الأتيان بحلول 
و شكرا على متابعتك *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

*حتى لو هناك من يحب بهذه الطريقه كما ذكرت انت فهو يعتبر عندنا خطيه كأى خطيه أخرى يعنى مثلها مثال السرقه مثلاً .. فلا تعتقد أن هناك من سيوافق على اى علاقة كهذه لانها تخالف تعاليم ديننا .
اذا كا ن هناك غرض معين  من مناقشتك لهذا الموضوع رجاء  ان توضحه لنا  . ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*



love2be قال:


> *
> 
> ان احببتنى مسيحية فهى ايضا احبت رجلا ذو شخصية و مبادئ و قيم
> 
> ...



*أخلاقيات المسلم ومبادئه تتعارض مع أخلاقيات المسيحي ومبادئه, فما تعتبره أنت حلال نعتبره نحن حرام, والعكس صحيح
فما هو نوع الحب الذى تتعارض فيه قيم كل شخص عن الأخر

أنت تقول أنك لا تؤمن بإلوهية السيد المسيح, فكيف ستحبك فتاه مسيحية وهى تؤمن بإلوهية السيد المسيح, بل كيف ستحبك وأنت كمسلم تعتبرها كافرة ومستحقة القتل أو الإذلال

والنقاش فعلا أساسه ديني *


----------



## love2be (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

*


صوت صارخ قال:



أخلاقيات المسلم ومبادئه تتعارض مع أخلاقيات المسيحي ومبادئه, فما تعتبره أنت حلال نعتبره نحن حرام, والعكس صحيح
فما هو نوع الحب الذى تتعارض فيه قيم كل شخص عن الأخر

أنت تقول أنك لا تؤمن بإلوهية السيد المسيح, فكيف ستحبك فتاه مسيحية وهى تؤمن بإلوهية السيد المسيح, بل كيف ستحبك وأنت كمسلم تعتبرها كافرة ومستحقة القتل أو الإذلال

والنقاش فعلا أساسه ديني 

أنقر للتوسيع...



كيف تتعارض و الطرفين متحابيين من الأساس 
و لكل قاعدة شواذ نحن نريد ان نضع حلول لهؤلاء الشاذين عن القاعدة 

اما عن النقاش فهو يحمل الجانبين الدينى و الدنيوى 


و كما نقول جميعا الله محبة 


عفوا اريد ان اسألك سؤال 
من وجهة نظرك هل تعتبر المسلمين اعداء لك ؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

*


love2be قال:






و كما نقول جميعا الله محبة 

عفوا اريد ان اسألك سؤال 
من وجهة نظرك هل تعتبر المسلمين اعداء لك ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أولا: ما هو مفهوم "المحبة عندك" لأجيبك عن تساؤلك الأول

ثانيا: كمسيحي, يعتبرنى الإسلام كافر, والكافر أمامه ثلاث خيارات إسلامية
1- الإسلام
2- القتل
3- الجزية

لذا فليست المشكلة فى المسيحيين, بل فى الإسلام وما يحمله من عنصرية وبغضة لكل من ليس هو مسلم

فتعاليم المسيحية علمتنا أن نحب حتى الأعداء, والمحبة هنا ليست العشق, بل هى التضحية من أجل من تحبه حتى بذل الذات (إِنْ جَاعَ عَدُوُّكَ فَأَطْعِمْهُ خُبْزاً وَإِنْ عَطِشَ فَاسْقِهِ مَاءً - ام  25 :  21)
َإِنْ جَاعَ عَدُوُّكَ فَأَطْعِمْهُ. وَإِنْ عَطِشَ فَاسْقِه......................رو  12 :  20

فماذا قال الإسلام عنى, حتى لو لم أكن عدوا "قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ

هل رأيت الفرق بين المسيحية والإسلام

فكيف يتآلف المسلم والمسيحي 
هل ممكن أن يتآلف الذئب مع الحمل

هل أجبتك بوضوح

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*



love2be قال:


> *
> 
> 
> كيف تتعارض و الطرفين متحابيين من الأساس
> ...



*وما رأيك أنت فى حكم دينك بتحريم زواج المسلمه بالمسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ألا ينطبق على هذا الحكم شواز القاعده التى تتحدث عنها يا محمود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## love2be (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

*


dona nabil قال:



وما رأيك أنت فى حكم دينك بتحريم زواج المسلمه بالمسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ألا ينطبق على هذا الحكم شواز القاعده التى تتحدث عنها يا محمود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اتحدث عن شواذ القاعدة بالنسبة للمسلمين و المسيحين كأفراد  
لست اتحدث عن الديانة ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*



love2be قال:


> *
> 
> انا اتحدث عن شواذ القاعدة بالنسبة للمسلمين و المسيحين كأفراد
> لست اتحدث عن الديانة ​*



*اه يعنى انت دلوقتى بتتكلم ازاى نتعامل مع مشكله زى دى بعيداً عن حكم الدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب يا ريت تبتدى انت يا محمود  وتقولنا هيكون رأيك  أيه لو قدامك قصة حب ما بين مسلمه ومسيحى على سبيل المثال .*​


----------



## love2be (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

*


dona nabil قال:



اه يعنى انت دلوقتى بتتكلم ازاى نتعامل مع مشكله زى دى بعيداً عن حكم الدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب يا ريت تبتدى انت يا محمود  وتقولنا هيكون رأيك  أيه لو قدامك قصة حب ما بين مسلمه ومسيحى على سبيل المثال .​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا نفسى بدور على حل للمشكلة لأن واحد صاحبى واقع فيها *​


----------



## love2be (18 يوليو 2008)

*ممكن اعرف وجهة نظرك انتى فيها​*


----------



## فونتالولو (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
بص يا محمود المشكله ديه مش ليها حل الحل الوحيد الي يبع دينه سواء مسيحي او مسلم علشان خاطر حب من اي نوع هيكون سهل عليه انه يبيع الانسان الي حبه وساب دينه علشان لو ملوش خير في دينه واصله وحياته هيكون له خير في انسان 
هي مشكله علي الانسان يفهمها بعقل لان ده يا استاذ محمود دين مش لعبه  والاكلام ده بالنسبه للطرفين 
 يبقي الحل ان عقله في راسه يعرف خلاصه 
دون التطرف في اي امور تانيه 
ممكن اقول  حاجه كمان 
هو انت ممكن تامن لوحده او واحد ساب اغلي حاجه عنده وباعها علشان انسان تاني  هتامنله او ليها ؟ اظن خلاص الكلام او التفكير  صح _


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

*مظبووط كلامك يا فونتالولو ..فعلاً يا محمود ديانة الانسان وأيمانه بالهه أغلى ما يملكه الانسان وأمامه تهون أشياء  كثيييييرة أخرى ولذلك هذا الحب محكوم عليه بالفشل لانه على غير أساس ومبنى على باطل ..أرجو أن تكون الاجابه على تساؤلاتك قد وصلتك .  ​*


----------



## love2be (20 يوليو 2008)

*هسأل اخر سؤال فى الموضوع ده
تعمل او تعملى ايه عموما لو قلبك اتشد لواحدة او واحد وعرفت بعد كدة انها على غير ديانتك ؟​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*



love2be قال:


> *هسأل اخر سؤال فى الموضوع ده
> تعمل او تعملى ايه عموما لو قلبك اتشد لواحدة او واحد وعرفت بعد كدة انها على غير ديانتك ؟​*



*إما سأجعلها تؤمن إيمان حقيقى بمسيحيتي, ولو فشلت فسأتركها

ما هى أجابتك أنت؟؟؟*


----------



## love2be (20 يوليو 2008)

*مثلك تماما​​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*



love2be قال:


> *مثلك تماما​​*



*إذن نحن متفقان, لابد أن يكون الإثنان لهم نفس الإيمان, وأي أرتباط بدون وحدة الإيمان فمصيره حتما الفشل*


----------



## love2be (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين جزيل الشكر على متابعة الموضوع و المناقشة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*



love2be قال:


> مشكورين جزيل الشكر على متابعة الموضوع و المناقشة​



*أهلا بك, ونلتقي فى موضوع أخر​*


----------



## ana_more (22 يوليو 2008)

على فكرة يا جماعة انا كان ليا احد اقاربى واجه نفس المشكلة وحب واحدة مسلمة وهى كانت شديدة العناد وغير مقتنعة بالديانة المسيحية ابداا وعلى الرغم من عدم فتح قريبى الموضوع عن الديانة لها كانت هى بتفتح الموضوع من نفسها علشان تعرف اكتر عن المسيحية لدرجة انة كان معاه حنوط فى يوم وقالها مالكيش دعوة بيها وماتلمسيهاش علشان ها تبقى مسيحية لو لمستيها على سبيل الدعابة راحت نتشتها منوا وقالت له عمرى ما اكون مسيحية واهو وراحت ماسكة الحنوط وفى مرة علق طليب فى العربية اتجننت بس تخيل دلوقتى هى بقيت اية بقيت بنت لربنا ومش علشان قريبى لا علشان ربنا لانوا سابها فترة علشان يتاكد ان كان دا رغبتها ولا علشان حبها لية بس هو فعلا كان سبب فى  انها تعرف حقيقة المسيح والوهيتة و ربنا يباركها 

صدقنى انا مش بقولك كدا لحاجة بس ممكن يكون ربنا بعت لصديقك البنت المسيحية دى علشان يعرف حقيقة المسيح ما تاخدشى بالظاهر كدا اقرا فى الانجيل وزور الاديرة والكنائس وتعامل مع خدام الكنيسة و الرهبان والقساوسة ما تاخدشى بالكلام اللى بيتقال عليهم 

واتمنى تقولى فى الاخر صديقك دا عمل اية 

وسلام ونعمة عليكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> يا معشـــــــــــــــر الشبــــــــاب:
> 
> فلماذا أحبت السيدة مارية القبطية رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم ؟
> 
> ...



*وكمان جاهل بإسلامك:smil8:
محمدك لم يتزوج من ماريا القبطية
بل كانت من السراري
أي كانت من ملكات اليمين
أي أن رسولك كان يزنى بها

ثم كيف أحبته وهي مرسلة كعبدة له, حقاً مشاركة غبية بكل المعنى وتنم عن جهل فاضح*


----------



## love2be (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *وكمان جاهل بإسلامك:smil8:
> محمدك لم يتزوج من ماريا القبطية
> بل كانت من السراري
> أي كانت من ملكات اليمين
> ...




عفوا اخى   صوت صارخ 
اتمنى ان تكون اخر مرة تسب الأسلام 
و نصيحتى لك 
احترم الرأى الأخر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مشكلة هامة اهملها الكثير ووقع فيها الكثير ؟*

*طيب أنا شايفه أن الموضوع أصبح غير ذو هدف أو معنى ووصل بنا لطريق مسدود فى النقاش.
   رجاء يا أخ محمود عدم فتح مثل هذه المواضيع مره أخرى فى القسم الاجتماعى .
يغلق​​*


----------

